# D&RGW AMS Passenger Cars



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
I'm not new to large scale railroading, but I am new to the 1:20.3 scale Colorado Narrow Gauge. It seems that there is a shortage of AMS green D&RGW passenger cars, especially the combine. Are these re-run ever so often, or how does this work? One on e-bay now, but $100 more than the coach is listed at a few dealers and most dealers are listing the combine as out of stock. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Jonathan Bliese at Electric Model Works, in Chino, CA. He shows the green only combines at a great price.

https://rctrains.com/amsrollingstock1_20.3.htm

Scroll down to the bottom.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft AMS reruns Plastic stuff every 2-3 years. Sometimes longer. Boxcars for example were out of stock for a very long time. The last most recent batch of combines was short and sold out immediately. Coaches are in stock, combines no, unless you want a red one, which is fine, since green is most modern, but red was used earlier too.


----------

